# Zaheer Fancy Pigeon Photos.



## zaheer minhas (Oct 21, 2002)

photos of few of my fantails.


----------



## zaheer minhas (Oct 21, 2002)

*Zaheer Minhas Fancy Pigeons, Lahore, Pakistan*

Photos of my fancy pigeons.


----------



## zaheer minhas (Oct 21, 2002)

*Zaheer Fancy Pigeons Photos 2*

Photos of my fancy pigeons.


----------



## zaheer minhas (Oct 21, 2002)

*photos of my pouters*

photos of my pouters.


----------



## zaheer minhas (Oct 21, 2002)

*Fancy Pigeon Photos*

Photos of few of my fancy pigeons.


----------



## zaheer minhas (Oct 21, 2002)

*photos of my pigeons.*

Few pictures of my pigeons.


----------



## zaheer minhas (Oct 21, 2002)

*photos of my pigeons*

Few of my pigeons.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You sure do have a variety of lovely/precious birds. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## NitaS (May 26, 2007)

Beautiful birds! Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## nancthiery (Jun 24, 2008)

Lovely! Very nice birds. They look happy too.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I really, really enjoyed looking at your pictures. Your birds are very beautiful. I especially liked the picture of your two babies with their parents. The parents have beautiful markings.

Thank you very much.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

you DO have some beautiful birds!!

Those Pouters never cease to amaze me! Such unusual pijies!!

I, too, loved the baby pics...they are sooooo cute!!

Many thanks for letting us take "a peek!"

Scritches to all pijies! 

Shi


----------



## zaheer minhas (Oct 21, 2002)

*hello*

thanks all for appreciating my pigeon pictures, i have some other pictures too but could not upload due to space limits. any way thanks all.


----------



## Georgina (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Zaheer!

I love your photos, all of your pigeons are beautiful! I can't decide which I like best!  I think I may have also have "met" you on Birdcrazy forums too?! There was a link to your website with loads of pictures? Sorry if I'm wrong! I just thought maybe if you're having trouble posting all your pictures you could post the link on here too? I'm sure everyone would love to see your site


----------



## zaheer minhas (Oct 21, 2002)

*hello georgina*

thanks for sharing your nice thoughts, yes we do met at bird crazy, how can i load my other photos they are many. thanks again.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Pictures*

Indeed they are beautiful birds, I am a little Jelous. not only the birds, it looks like you have a lot of time and money into the loft, very nice. I am sure that chair is for standing on to reach things, you would not be outhere staring at them now would you? LOL. I wish you lived in the states, you have some fantails that I would surly be interested in buying some of your young birds to breed with mine. for now that is all I am interested in breeding fans. Well have a nice day> kevin > Emmett MI U.S.A


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

zaheer minhas said:


> how can i load my other photos they are many. thanks again.


Hi Zaheer,

You can use the Gallery feature here on Pigeon-Talk and upload as many photos as you like!

Terry


----------

